# where to stay?



## vic (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi,
I am travelling over to Australia in November, staying with friends in Perth before heading to Melbourne to stay with family until April. I am then planning to travel to Sydney (in April) on my own to stay for a few months before travelling up the east coast. I was wondering where people would suggest that I should stay in Sydney, as if I plan on going there for about 2-3 months then is it possible to stay in hostels for this long amount of time or do people tend to rent places? I also plan to work = bar/ restaurant/ retail/ casual work. Also is it better to go with a group like OzIntro or Bunac to help me get started when I arrive in Sydney? I thought I would be fine prebooking a hostel and just turning up but my friends have put doubts in to my mind and now I'm considering paying £400/500 to join a group tour! 

Thank you!


----------



## roadrunnerrent (Oct 20, 2013)

Sydney is good Idea. I also love to stay in Sydney for long time. It is really amazing city.


----------



## ZoeK (Dec 24, 2013)

I think you should go the backpacking option! That's far more exciting as you never know the people you will meet or where they are going. 
When I got to Sydney I went to Glebe. It's right near Sydney CBD and is very pretty. There's a backpackers and lots of cafe's for you to find work.


----------



## DavidHawk (Dec 28, 2013)

Nice to go through this thread..!It is a bit helpful for me. Keep it up. 
I am Following you guys...


----------

